# D2-Neuling...



## PTK (6. Juli 2008)

Hi,
ich bin nei bei D2 und suche leute zum d2 spielen... ich höre immer was von tristruns bis lvl 16 dann rushen dann cow lvl unso...
ich werd daraus nicht schlau kann mir wer helfen?


----------



## Dôpefish (6. Juli 2008)

hiho^^ du könntest mit mir und nem freund lvln wir können dir die sachen dann auch erklären wenn du magst =) adde mich einfach unter Blackizz <- accoutn name oder unter /f a IrieDaily =)


----------



## Qwalle (6. Juli 2008)

könnte ich da evtl auch mit einsteigen ? ^^

gruß


----------



## woulder (6. Juli 2008)

also ich selber habe 4 jahre D2 gespielt erst fing es mit Baal runs an weil ma da ruckzuck lvlte also immer wieder  die monster vor baal killn das brachte viel exp
 als man fertig war macht man ein neues game auf  ( baal run 001) usw..... dan kamen tristruns travincal runs cow runs usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


als anfänger  würde ich euch die ama ( amazone) oder barbar machn......
Tipp mephisto oft farmen der droppt tolle sachn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## HGVermillion (6. Juli 2008)

Wovon ihr redet ist eine möglichkeit schneller im Spiel zu lvln als nur das Spiel durchzuspielen, dazu macht man einfach immer wieder ein neues Spiel auf und Spielt einen Speziellen Lvl immer wieder und wieder durch, bis man genug XP oder Items hat und dann geht man auf das nächsthöhere Lvl, und macht dort wieder das selbe.

So macht man am Anfang bis lvl 16 immer wieder das Lvl Tristram, dann später macht man immer wieder die Bossbegegnung mit Baal da er einem immer wieder Hoden von Monstern entgegen wirft. Und schlussendlich Farmt man Baal ab da er ein Boss ist und somit gute Items fallen lässt.


----------



## PTK (6. Juli 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> ... Bossbegegnung mit Baal da er einem immer wieder Hoden von Monstern entgegen wirft...


soso
er wirft einem also monsterhoden entgegen
naja ne ich dachte etzt nicht nur um schneller zu lvln... ich dachte auch daran, dass man vll alle akte usw zsm durchzockt und sich mal nen termin ausdenkt, andem man dann mit allenmann anfängt nen neuen char zu zocken^^


----------



## Shibo-Kazsu (6. Juli 2008)

Also ich will jetzt nicht angeben aber zu zeiten wo es überall noch runs gab (so vor 2 - 3 jahren) hab ich es geschafft in 24 stunden ein pala auf lvl 70 hochzulvln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narxan (11. Juli 2008)

würde auch gerne neu mit einsteigen habe aber keine ahnung wie ich euch adden soll...


----------



## Serran (11. Juli 2008)

Ich würd auch gern einsteigen =)


----------



## Visi0n (11. Juli 2008)

servus zusammen

ich bin mal so frei und mach dir nen kleinen überblick und anderen natürlich auch falls sie es brauchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(natürlich ist es variabel also man könnte es anders machen ;D )


ich mach es immer so


1 - 3(4) ~ baalrun game oder anderes game einloggen was nach möglichkeit voll ist und die viecher nuken 


4 (5 wär besser wegen mehr xp)- 15 ~ tristruns in tristram ;>


15 -20 ~ tombruns (act2 die gräber , in einem ist auch duriel falls das euch mehr sagt )

20- 24 ~ cow runs (wirrets bein + foliant townportal in den cube = horadrimwürfel) -> kann nur von einem geöffnet werden der baal dann auf dem jeweiligen schwierigkeitsgrad besiegt hat geöffnet werden bei allen anderen kommt "ich kann nicht"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ah ja schauen das der cowking net draufgeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sonst kannst du net mehr öffnen

24 -25 ~ die urahnen (ancients) 

25 - 40 ~ baalruns 

(kannst auch schon ab 38 dann durch rush in alptraum kriegst 39 + ancients 40 und dann alp (nm) baals bis 60 mach ich sie da ^^ .. dann hell rush und baalruns in hell )

so eine grobe übersicht norm ist eigentlich der aufwendigste schwierigkeitsgrad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es gibt noch diverse andere möglichkeiten z.b. sanctuary runs (diablo runs ab ca. 20 oder war es 25 in hell ) aber ich bin ein wenig zu faul des alles ausführlich hier niederzuschreiben xD

naja hoffe des hilft ein bisschen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



greetz an alle ^^


----------



## Visi0n (11. Juli 2008)

Shibo-Kazsu schrieb:


> Also ich will jetzt nicht angeben aber zu zeiten wo es überall noch runs gab (so vor 2 - 3 jahren) hab ich es geschafft in 24 stunden ein pala auf lvl 70 hochzulvln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich will ja net angeben aber vor 2-3 jahren also kurz bevor es zu 1.10 kam konnte man in 2-3 stunden (je nach dem) durch die cow runs in hell ab lvl1

lvl 85 aufwärts sein ziehzeit mit einberechnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und heutzutage sind 4 std. 70 auch nicht wirklich schwer wenn gewusst wie und vorrausgesetzt du hast gleich jemand zum rushen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caspar (11. Juli 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> ...dann später macht man immer wieder die Bossbegegnung mit Baal da er einem immer wieder Hoden von Monstern entgegen wirft.




Bei der Vorstellung lag ich grad mit Kopf auf der Tischplatte vor Lachen ... tjaja, Alter schützt vor Albernheit nicht   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sry, aber ich musste dazu was schreiben...zu schön um wahr zu sein, der Verschreiber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eberhart (11. Juli 2008)

würd auch gern mitmachen^^

CharName/Acc-name: MakubeX

würd mich freuen wenn mir erklärt wird wie ma added^^

ja ich bin D2 Newbie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (11. Juli 2008)

in D2 addet ihr wie folgt Mitspieler: 
Im Chat /fa Account-Name des Spielers, den ihr adden wollt
Kann auch sein, dass es / f a war. Bin mir da nimmer so sicher. Und so weit ich weiß, werden eure Online-Chars nach... 30 ungespielten Tagen gelöscht (is das noch so?).

Das mit den "Runs":
Tristrun: Durch eine Quest in Akt 1 kommt ihr in die zerstörte Stadt Tristram (war in D1 das Startgebiet). Hier alle Gegner killen, neues Spiel anfangen (im Einzelspieler-Modus auf Esc, dann "Speichern und Verlassen" und neu laden) und das Ganze nochmal. Das macht ihr so bis ihr Level 15/16 seid.

Baalrun:
Der Kampf gegen Baal besteht aus 2 Phasen. In der ersten könnt ihr ihn nicht angreifen und er beschwört Horden von Monstern (insgesamt 5). So weit ich weiß, wird dass "immer wieder killen" dieser 5 Horden als Baalrun bezeichnet (wie das funktioniert hab ich ja oben schon beschrieben). In der zweiten Phase haut er übrigens ab - durch ein Loch in der Wand hinter ihm. Ihr müsst ihm folgen und könnt ihn dann killen.

Cowrun: Wenn ihr in Tristram seid findet ihr oben links (theoretisch könntet ihr von eurem Startpunkt geradewegs in die linke Richtung laufen) die Leiche von "Wirret" (auch einer aus D1). Wenn ihr diese anklickt, droppt sie, neben einem kleinen Haufen Kohle "Wirrets Bein".
Nun müsst ihr das Spiel schon einmal durchgespielt haben und Wirrets Bein und einen "Foliant des Stadtportals" in den Horadrim-Würfel (den bekommt ihr durch ne Quest n Akt 2) legen und die beiden im "Lager der Jägerinnen" in Akt 1 verschmelzen. Dadurch öffnet sich ein Portal zum "Kuhlevel", in welchem tollwütige Kühe mit Hellebarden darauf warten von euch gekillt zu werden (was dank der MASSE an Kühen aber nicht sooo easy ist).

Wichtig!: Ihr dürft hier AUF KEINEN FALL den Kuhkönig töten, da ihr sonst nicht meht ins Cow-Level kommt.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben,
MoP


----------



## DontTouch (11. Juli 2008)

MasterOfPuppets schrieb:


> Wichtig!: Ihr dürft hier AUF KEINEN FALL den Kuhkönig töten, da ihr sonst nicht meht ins Cow-Level kommt.



Jo... doof is dann natürlich nur wenn der direkt am Portal steht in enr riesigen Meute und dann 5-6 Kettenblitze reinkloppt und erst merkt das er drin steht als seine Blitze kamen und nix mehr da stand am ende XD


----------



## Xaregoth (11. Juli 2008)

> Und so weit ich weiß, werden eure Online-Chars nach... 30 ungespielten Tagen gelöscht (is das noch so?).



Min. 1x Alle 90 Tage musst du eingeloggt sein, sonst wird der Acc gelöscht.


----------



## djmayman (11. Juli 2008)

noch was zu meinem vorredener.
ihr solltet in normal baal nicht mit lvl 25-40 töten sondern nur die 5 horden die er entegegen wirft. hat den grund wenn man die baalq macht kommt man in den nächsten schwirigkeitsgrad und man sieht nur noch spiele in der auswahl die für den schwirigkeitsgrad sind. und mit 25-40 ist alptraum einfach zu schwer


----------



## Zatrisha (11. Juli 2008)

PTK schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich bin nei bei D2 und suche leute zum d2 spielen... ich höre immer was von tristruns bis lvl 16 dann rushen dann cow lvl unso...
> ich werd daraus nicht schlau kann mir wer helfen?



Wenn Du neu bei D2 bist KÖNNTEST Du das Spiel natürlich auch einfach ein bißchen zöckeln - so von anfang bis ende, um mal was von der Umgebung zu sehen *hm*. 
(Verrückte Idee, ich weiß...)


----------



## DontTouch (11. Juli 2008)

Zatrisha schrieb:


> Wenn Du neu bei D2 bist KÖNNTEST Du das Spiel natürlich auch einfach ein bißchen zöckeln - so von anfang bis ende, um mal was von der Umgebung zu sehen *hm*.
> (Verrückte Idee, ich weiß...)



Jo, das is echt verrückt... Aber ganz crazy wirds erst dann wenn man sich auch noch das gebrabbel von den NPCs reinzieht... XD


----------



## Zatrisha (11. Juli 2008)

DontTouch schrieb:


> Jo, das is echt verrückt... Aber ganz crazy wirds erst dann wenn man sich auch noch das gebrabbel von den NPCs reinzieht... XD



*handwedel* - gott verhüte, mach das BLOSS nicht!!! wer weiß, wo das endet?!    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FieserFiesling (12. Juli 2008)

also das schnellste leveln geht im moment in ubertristram...
aber dazu brauch man highlevel chars, die einem helfen!


----------

